# Pit Bulls on Parade 2010



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

For those of you in the WA area. Bullseye dog rescue is holding their annual Pit Bulls on parade event at Reber Ranch in Kent.

Here's more details.

Bullseye Dog Rescue - Seattle Area Pit Bull Rescue

I'm thinking of going, Bruno had fun at the other Dog event the park had, and he trained with these people,so he can go visit old friends,and this will give him a chance to try some cool stuff.

I just hope the other dogs don't excite him to much. This ways I can also get him his CGC for free,and forget about paying the 100$ they want for the CGC class at Petco.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll be going. I'll also be going to Woofstock on the 7th in Tacoma. If he doesn't get his CGC certification this time around Families Against Breed Bans (FABB) offers plenty of opportunities for classes and testing for cheap and even no cost. You should join on meetup.com if you haven't already.


----------

